# Ft. Myers, FL Bicolor? F, ID#A457055



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!








LUCY - ID#A457055

I am an unaltered female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Oct 14, 2009.

Pets are moved to Adoptions after the expiration of the 3-day holding period. Please check our “Pets for Adoption Search” as well.

http://www.leelostpets.com/Pages/LostSearch.aspx
http://www.leelostpets.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What happened to her?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Any news on this beauty?


----------

